# My hatch-Chicken chicks & new silkie cross chick



## Farmer Kitty

Finally! One has hatched! 





It's chirping up a storm so hopefully, the others will decide to hatch.


----------



## wynedot55

thats a cute lil chickie.maybe he will get the rest to hatch.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I hope so.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Another has pipped at the wrong end. I have removed a bit of shell to give it more of a chance. There just isn't much room on the small end of an egg for them to zip and I learned last year that they may need help.


----------



## wynedot55

maybe he will make it out soon.


----------



## laughingllama75

waiting.........  .........  ...........


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm still waiting too. The first one was pipped mid moring and it was 6:30 ish before it hatched so we could be waiting awhile. I guess I will be up in the night to check on the hatch.


----------



## laughingllama75

You know, there are meetings for that sickness we share........


----------



## wynedot55

awwwwwww we dont have a sickness


----------



## Thewife

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> You know, there are meetings for that sickness we share........


Yea, but we are all too busy, watching the hatches, taking care of what we hatched or thinking about what we want to hatch next, to go to them meetings!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

What sickness?


----------



## OSUman

ive never had a hatch but ive seen some and it is amazing i have some chicks to


----------



## wynedot55

the chickie sickness


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Does that go along with the calf sickness?


----------



## laughingllama75

I'm too busy to go to meetings too....... 
Besides, my husband calls it a sickness. I don't. i would be lost without all my critters.


----------



## wynedot55

caf sickness is a good 1.but i have cow fever an its killing me


----------



## Farmer Kitty

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> I'm too busy to go to meetings too.......
> Besides, my husband calls it a sickness. I don't. i would be lost without all my critters.


I don't know and I have the same problem although, the cows are part of our livelyhood.


----------



## laughingllama75

calf sickness, horse sickness, but  for some reason, the chicken sickness is the worst. 
maybe cuz there little and we can sneak more in without our S.O. noticing right off. Oh wait, am I giving away my secrets???


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Imissmygirls

I have 6  1-week-old chicks from the local embryology project.  Did I mention that I am not fond of leghorns?
I want one of my Amercaunas to go broody


----------



## Farmer Kitty

So far things are still holding. 

Imissmygirls, there was a leghorn roo in with my original chicks. Can't say as if I care for leghorns judging by him. I was told that his behavior was normal for a leghorn. So, I feel for you.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The one that pipped at the wrong end I'm still waiting for. It's resting and seems fine so, I'm assuming it's still absorbing it's yolk.

Here is a pic of the first one. I have moved it into the temp brooder.


----------



## laughingllama75




----------



## m.holloway

so cute   I have to wait till june when my order comes in


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Very cute and very lonely. I've put a stuffed animal in with him/her and it's not impressed. Hopefully, the other one finishes hatching soon and then it will have a friend. I'm afraid they maybe the only ones that hatch.


----------



## m.holloway

That should help. When I got my bunny that's what I did. Put a stuff one in. Matter of fact it's still with it. It sometime lays on it and sleep with.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Come on, chick! Hope it hatches.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Chick #2 hatched but still is attached to the egg by imbilical cord. I moved it into a dish and into the broader hoping that it would help calm them both down as they were both peeping loudly. The #1 to hatch looked over the side and has settled down. #2 is still talking but, not like before.


----------



## m.holloway

see you have another one great!!


----------



## m.holloway

Here is willy and ms.kitty hard at work. while I was doing the flower bed.


----------



## Thewife

Do you think anymore are going to hatch Kitty?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I don't know. I think I heard one peep a little while ago but,


----------



## wynedot55

those chicks are so cute.did anymore hatch.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No more have hatched. There is one or two more peeping at us though. I'm going to give them until tonight and then after dark candle and see what I can tell.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

A third one just hatched! It's peeping up a storm. Maybe it will call another one out? I did do a quick candle and removed a couple that I could tell had passed but, the rest still looked possible to me!


----------



## Thewife

Cool!

I peeked under my polish today!
I know she has awhile, but I've been trying to get her used to me bugging her! She eats out of my hand now!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Cool!
> 
> I peeked under my polish today!
> I know she has awhile, but I've been trying to get her used to me bugging her! She eats out of my hand now!


Neat!

I'll do pics in a bit.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

#3






All three





#2 has a foot problem. Anyone know if I need to do something or if it will be okay?





I recandled again this morning and decided to leave on in as I think I saw it move. I carefully opened the rest at the air cell end and touched the chicks. No survivors. I'll give the last one in there time and see what happens. I also moved them to a homemade improvise bator yesterday and have reset up the bator in a different room and will try again.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Great pics, Mom. To bad only one is left in the bator.


----------



## wynedot55

those chickies are too cute.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Question, do you have any eggs in the bator yet, I can hear it running in the other room.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yes, it's full again.


----------



## wynedot55

how did you get it full again so quick.yall must not be eating any eggs.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We're eating eggs! I'm collecting 10-13 eggs a day. It doesn't take to many days to collect them that way. I believe 45 in the bator.


----------



## wynedot55

your gonna have alot of roos to butcher this fall.an a bunch of pullet girls coming on.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I sure hope I have a bunch to process this fall! I'm only going to replace a few of my older girls and the rest are to eat.


----------



## wynedot55

even the extra pullet  girls.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> even the extra pullet  girls.


Yes.


----------



## wynedot55

your better than me.i couldnt bring myself to eat young laying pullets.older hens yes but not pullet girls.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's what I'm hatching them for. It's all a matter of how you set your mind.


----------



## wynedot55

i know an i have no prob eating something i raised.even a cull bull calf from 1 of the reg cows.


----------



## m.holloway

I agree!!!! That's what I trying to do. I went to one killing of chickens, wasn't to bad. They do the chicken( ringing of neck)I have another freind. that I meet on line here Thanks to Framer Kitty. She lives about 30 mins. from here. We got together at a swap meet. First one I've been to SOOOOOOOOOO COOL. Doesn't take much to excite me.  
Anyway, she says she cuts the throat. So I asked if I can be here when she does hers. So , how do you do yours.??????


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Cut throat.

How did I play a part in you meeting someone by you?


----------



## m.holloway

I asked about Fl. and you gave me the thread, I wrote a message and we became freinds. And she has chickens that she raises too and both for eggs and meat. So I asked about how she dresses them . Because I hope that one day I can live off the land more than I'm doing now. Winn Dixie is where I shop now. But with the garden and chickens eggs I have 2 down. And lots more to go. And with this group I see no problem getting there one day!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## m.holloway

oh man I have to go . But I'll be back


----------



## Farmer Kitty

m.holloway said:
			
		

> I asked about Fl. and you gave me the thread, I wrote a message and we became freinds. And she has chickens that she raises too and both for eggs and meat. So I asked about how she dresses them . Because I hope that one day I can live off the land more than I'm doing now. Winn Dixie is where I shop now. But with the garden and chickens eggs I have 2 down. And lots more to go. And with this group I see no problem getting there one day!!!!!!!!!!!


I see. I'm glad you have found someone close.


----------



## Jae~b

m.holloway.... I saw your post just now about being from florida. Not sure where Inverness is. I live about 45 miles east of Ocala, I saw the Fl swaps and such but have never been able to make it do to work schedule. I sincerely hope I get to meet up with you someday around our chicken and cow activities.

Miss Kitty, cute peeps, congrats. I got a bator full... crud, I think 71 eggs set total, but the majority of them are pre-sold... Yeah!

(except for the Araucana eggs I just won.... woooo hooo)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thank you. 

I hope your hatch goes better than that one did. I have the bator full again so hopefully!


----------



## m.holloway

Hey jae~b,  Inverness is off the exit of Wildwood. I live about 45 min. one way to ocala, and 45min the other way from tampa. Does that help. It just seemed when I first came on the group everyone was north, up some where. And Florida has a differnt weather then they had, so I was confuse on how to deal with my cows. Cause I really did worry that my cows would get cold here but yet these other had snow on there cows. And they did ok. Having pets is alot of work. And I always try to give 110% to them. If they could just talk I would understand more. So this group has saved me alot worry in helping me. One time I went crazy over poop and framer kitty help me on that. Pics and all. Made it easy to understand. So I'll be getting some ducks soon. And my chicks are on order too.   Mare


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Here is a pic I took of them tonight after I changed their paper toweling out and fed them.


----------



## wynedot55

those chicks sure are growing good.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's hard to believe how fast the grow. I need to get that run done. But, it's going to require a trip to town and that's not going to happen today.


----------



## Thewife

Chicks are so cute!
I wish they would stay small and fuzzy!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Chicks are so cute!
> I wish they would stay small and fuzzy!


Unfortunately they don't.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Wow!  They grew!

I can't wait for my chickies to come in June...

Please post more pics to tide me over!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Wow!  They grew!
> 
> I can't wait for my chickies to come in June...
> 
> Please post more pics to tide me over!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Here's another for you GFG.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

I am stealing your chicks.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good luck.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I took this one last night and call it "All tuckered out"


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

AWWWWWW!!!!!!!


----------



## Kute Kitten

The chicks are hyper tonight! They are running all over the place in the broder.


----------



## wynedot55

they love racing round the brooder.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Mom moved them into the chick coop last night, Dad put a roost in there, and they'll roost!     :bun


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> Mom moved them into the chick coop last night, Dad put a roost in there, and they'll roost!     :bun


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'll take pics later today.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Here they are in the new chick coop. They hang around the heat lamp yet and hopefully before they are ready, we can get the run finished.


----------



## m.holloway

they look very happy!!!!!! Very nice coop!!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thank you.


----------



## wynedot55

they look so alone in their new brooder.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> they look so alone in their new brooder.


I have the bator going. Hopefully,  , I will get a good hatch this time so I can solve that!


----------



## wynedot55

i hope so you need lots of chickies.


----------



## sunnygoats

They are so cute! What breed are they and how is that second hatch going?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

They are mixed mutts. My original flock was Black and Brown sex-link hens with a Black sex-link roo. I still have some of the hens and the roo. Last year I hatched chicks from them and kept some of the pullets. The chicks are from them. 

The current hatch had 6 clears and 11 blood rings that I took out this last weekend. The rest looked good. I have changed rooms as I think a temp fluctuation that was to big is what happened to the last hatch. I set 44 eggs last time. This time I set 45. They are due the 26th.


----------



## Cajunsamoan

Oh, how fun, I think we will be hatching together.  My broody is due the same day.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Cajunsamoan said:
			
		

> Oh, how fun, I think we will be hatching together.  My broody is due the same day.


Hopefully, we both will get good hatches!


----------



## Kute Kitten




----------



## Cajunsamoan

Yes, I hope we do.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I candled and pulled 6 eggs. 22 left in the bator for Tuesday hatch. I've upped the humidity and locked the bator down. Now only time will tell.


----------



## Thewife

You know, you are really making me want to order some eggs to hatch!
Of the 6 jersey black giant chicks a friend gave me, only 3 are left.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> You know, you are really making me want to order some eggs to hatch!
> Of the 6 jersey black giant chicks a friend gave me, only 3 are left.


OUCH! What are you doing with those chicks? I have trouble with hatching but, once here I've been lucky.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, you are really making me want to order some eggs to hatch!
> Of the 6 jersey black giant chicks a friend gave me, only 3 are left.
> 
> 
> 
> OUCH! What are you doing with those chicks? I have trouble with hatching but, once here I've been lucky.
Click to expand...

I don't think it's me!
He picked up the chicks at local bird auction, so who knows what they went through to get there. It was a hot day and I believe they were in the van and box way too long. 1 of his barred rocks was already gone when he opened the box. 3 of the black giants weren't looking too good, I was not surprised they did not make it. The 3 that are left, just ain't right, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, you are really making me want to order some eggs to hatch!
> Of the 6 jersey black giant chicks a friend gave me, only 3 are left.
> 
> 
> 
> OUCH! What are you doing with those chicks? I have trouble with hatching but, once here I've been lucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think it's me!
> He picked up the chicks at local bird auction, so who knows what they went through to get there. It was a hot day and I believe they were in the van and box way too long. 1 of his barred rocks was already gone when he opened the box. 3 of the black giants weren't looking too good, I was not surprised they did not make it. The 3 that are left, just ain't right, if you know what I mean.
Click to expand...

Ahh, chicks need warmth but, not to be cooked. I see what you mean!


----------



## Cajunsamoan

Apparently I was wrong about when my broody started.  The chicks that I thought would hatch around the 26th started yesterday.  Here is the first one.  I have at least two others that I can see have pipped.  It's so exciting!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Ah, a very cute chick too! Mom is pretty, what breed is she and the chick?


----------



## Cajunsamoan

Mom is a game.  Dad is a silkie.  It will be very interesting to see what it looks like as it grows.  Some of the other eggs are from my buff orpington and silkie hens.  I also have a rhode island red rooster.  It's kind of like a science experiment every time chicks hatch around here.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Mine are kindof like science experiments too! They are so fun to watch how they feather out and grow.


----------



## Thewife

That's a pretty baby Cajunsamoan!

Just like my cows and my dogs, pretty much all my chicks end up black!


----------



## Cajunsamoan

Thank you Farmer Kitty and thewife.  I think this baby is the cutest little thing!  I can't wait for the others.


----------



## wynedot55

thats a cute lil chick.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

My hatch was due yesterday, nothing. I'm sitting here at the computer, this morning, reading things and all of a sudden, there's really loud chirping! It was so loud that I thought one must have hatched even though it hasn't been an hour since I checked them. I went running in there to see and none have hatched yet but, that one sure has good lungs!


----------



## Kute Kitten

Hope We'll have some chicks tonight when I get home!


----------



## wynedot55

how meny eggs are in the bator.let miss peanut talk to the eggs an maybe they will hatch.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

22 eggs in the bator. 
1 has pipped and started zipping but, there was a drop blood and it has stopped--for now.


----------



## wynedot55

you may have to run the bator a 3rd time.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> you may have to run the bator a 3rd time.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I have a little black chick. :bun It's a different one than the one that started and is resting. I was surprised as I had not seen any pips or anything from that egg. It is in there talking loudly to the others. I tried a pic but, it's in the center by the tower for the bulb and I can't get anything but, light. When it moves toward the outside more I'll get a pic and post it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Here's the pip I'm watching.






And the first hatched chick.


----------



## Cajunsamoan

I'm so excited for you.   on the rest of them.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The one that had pipped and was waiting is working a little more and I have another one pipped. 

I had thought the first one was out of one of the brown eggs but, upon shinning the flashlight in there I see it was one of the EE eggs. The other two are also EE eggs. I have 9 EE eggs and 13 brown eggs in there.


----------



## wynedot55

maybe youll have lots of chickies by nite fall.thats a cute chickie.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Well, they are being slow about it. I'm still waiting on the two that pipped before. No others have, that I can tell.


----------



## Thewife

Babies!
How many do have now Kitty?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Babies!
> How many do have now Kitty?


1--the other two are being lazy bums! We lost one that pipped on the wrong end with the pip downward. By the time the other little one rolled it enough to see the pip, it was to late.  It looked just like the first one. The two I've been waiting on all day are going to be colored like the first one too.


----------



## wynedot55

anymore lil fuzzybutts hatch.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The two I was waiting on hatched. One is having trouble walking. I will give it time to see how it does.


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Farmer Kitty

First hatch.


----------



## wynedot55

man your 1st hatch is growing like weeds.how meny new chicks do you have.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Just the 3. After dark tonight I'm going to candle and see if I can tell anything on the rest.


----------



## wynedot55

was hoping that youd have a bunch to hatch this time.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> was hoping that youd have a bunch to hatch this time.


Me too.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's dusk here. Dark enough with the drapes closed that I could candle. The hatch is still going! I have 4 that have pipped into the air cell! :bun


----------



## Farmer Kitty

A chick, from a brown egg, hatched a bit ago. There's pips in a green egg and a brown egg too!


----------



## Kute Kitten

More to hatch, please!


----------



## Cajunsamoan

Aww, the chicks are so adorable!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thank you. How are your little ones doing?


----------



## Cajunsamoan

They are good!  I went out this morning to take away the rest of her eggs, since the last one hatched five days ago.  To my surprise one was just hatching! Here are the two that hatched last weekend.  The reddish one is buff orpington/rhode island red.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Cajunsamoan said:
			
		

> They are good!  I went out this morning to take away the rest of her eggs, since the last one hatched five days ago.  To my surprise one was just hatching! Here are the two that hatched last weekend.  The reddish one is buff orpington/rhode island red.
> 
> http://www.backyardcows.com/forum/uploads/366_new_chicks_-_copy.jpg


Glad to hear your getting more. She must be a good momma. I thought they usually left the nest, by now, when they have little ones. 

My hatch is acting like it's staggard too, even though they were set at the same time.


----------



## wynedot55

do youhave enough eggs to keep the bator going.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> do youhave enough eggs to keep the bator going.


Yes.


----------



## wynedot55

well keep her going.you need lots of chickies.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

#5 just hatched and the other pip is talking back and forth with it.  Come on out little chickies!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

#6 is out. A yellow one out of a brown egg. I will have to take a new pic tonight of the group.


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Cajunsamoan

Awww, the babies are so cute.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I just had to put the little one that was having trouble getting around down. It had started getting around better today but, it ruptured it's naval and tore a section of it's innards.


----------



## Cajunsamoan

Oh no!  I'm so sorry, that is never easy.  I'm  that the rest are healthy.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thank you.


----------



## bheila

I have to say I love the chicken figurines around the chick brooder  and the chicks are cutie pies.


----------



## wynedot55

sorry you had to put 1 down.is the hatch done now.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The girls had started getting me the chick figures when I got chickens. I thought what better place to put them.

wynedot, thank you. 

I have no clue if the hatch is done or not. I'll try to candle tonight and see what's up unless there is obvious activity. There were more that hadn't pipped into the air cell but, were moving when I candled last.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Hatch is done.


----------



## Thewife

Sorry Kitty.


----------



## Cajunsamoan

I'm sorry.


----------



## wynedot55

sorry to hear that.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thank you.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The chick run is complete enough I was able to let the first hatch outside into their run late this aft.











We ran out of the hardware cloth so DH covered it with plywood for now. I'll also put a tarp over the end by the coop to provide shade and cover in the rain.


----------



## Thewife

That's not a run Kitty!
That's a fortess!
Looks real good!


----------



## wynedot55

your run looks real good.bet they love being outside.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Fortress? Those panels are 10 ft long. It has to have a top, if I want to raise chickens. We have hawks and Eagles that fly right through. Not to mention the cats. Without the top, no chickens would be left.

I sent them back into their coop last night and opened it this morning. They haven't been out at all today. I will probably send them out when I head back outside. It may take them a little bit to get used to the inside/outside bit.


----------



## wynedot55

they will start going in an out when they want to.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> they will start going in an out when they want to.


Oh, they went in real well. I set them right outside their door and when I moved back they went back in. There is a breeze so, I don't know if that is making it to chilly or just what but, they know they can get outside anyway.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Here is an updated pic of the chicks. They go outside on their own now.


----------



## wynedot55

the chicks sure are growing good.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yes, eating good and growing well. I'm hoping they will accept the new chicks coming this next week.


----------



## wynedot55

how meny new chicks do you have coming.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> how meny new chicks do you have coming.


That's a loaded question. 25 Cornish cross and I have 10 eggs in the bator.


----------



## wynedot55

yall will be eating good this winter.unless yall eat emm up fore then.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> unless yall eat emm up fore then.


I hope not!


----------



## Kute Kitten

I hope not too. How many of the old pullets are we going to replace?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> I hope not too. How many of the old pullets are we going to replace?


I haven't decided how many of the hens we will replace or how many we are keeping this year.


----------



## Kute Kitten

OK.


----------



## wynedot55

im sure alot depends on how meny lil pullet girls hatch from your eggs.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

OMG-Today is day 18. I went to candle and lock down. When I picked up the first egg I heard a chirp. Then I found 3 pipped and zipping!


----------



## Roll farms

If it's been warming up there, even if your house temp isn't changing b/c of air conditioning, you might turn your therm. on the bator back a degree or half.
I always have to this time of year, or mine are pipping on day 18.  Then I turn it back up around Sept. / Oct.

(I hatch year round, we hit the 1000th chick mark for 2009 this weekend...)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Well, as they are working on hatching I think it's too late to turn the therm back but, the temps in the bator have held good. DH told me that he knows of someone who had chicks hatching on day 16? YIKES! 

They are still in the absorbing stage apparently as they haven't come out yet. The one is working some more on the shell this morning though. All I can do is hope for the best at this point.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Roll farms said:
			
		

> (I hatch year round, we hit the 1000th chick mark for 2009 this weekend...)


 That's a lot of chicks! Do you hatch for others? Or what do you do with that many chicks?


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like your going to have a good hatch.


----------



## TxMom

1000 chicks   What do you do with them???  I assume sell them...

The chickens that we just got in January just started laying.  Yesterday was a record day for us at 5 eggs   I've never hatched any eggs...I think when we decide we need more chicks, we'll let the chickens do all the work.   We have a Silkie and 2 BO's, so we should have some broodies.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I have one out and the other two are still waiting although talking with the first to hatch.


----------



## wynedot55

looks like your gonna have a good hatch.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Time will tell.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

2nd one has hatched. I'll get a pic when I take them out of the bator. Pics threw the bator top just don't seem to go well.


----------



## wynedot55

keep hatching


----------



## Roll farms

Yep, that's our business...small scale hatchery and goat ranch.
My best year I sold 5000+ chicks, but that was the year before the bird flu scare when I still shipped live birds, after that, the PO cracked down (which turned out to be much ado about nothing...) I stopped shipping chicks and adults, it wasn't worth the hassle and added expense their new rules would have caused.  
Now we only ship eggs.
We delivered 57 kids this year, sold most of them...and we hand-raise (on a bottle) alllll babies.

At one time we had 15 different breeds / species of poultry, now I'm keeping it simple w/ just 4 types of chickens, guineas, and turkeys.

Oh, it's just so hard, being surrounded by alllll this baby animal cuteness...you guys just don't understand.  *fake heavy sigh*

Back OT....Congrats, it sounds like your hatch is going well!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm still waiting on #3. It looks to be breathing fine and it peeps every once in-a-while so I'm not worried. 

I put in 16 eggs. 6 were infertile :/ It seems no matter how many I put in 6 are infertile. Leaving 10. 2 have hatched. 1 is part way zipped since lastnight. Of the remaining 7, 6 looked good with one I think quit.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

There is a different one peeping in there.  I took the first two out and will do pics tomorrow.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Lost the third pip. It appears to have been stuck to the membrane. It had pipped at the wrong end and I had peeled shell away and the membrane still had blood so I wrapped it in a moist paper towel and kept the towel moistened. I watched to see if the little one was struggling but, never saw it try. Apparently during the night it tried and didn't make it. 

On a brighter note, the peeping one hatched!


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

they are to cute.


----------



## Thewife

Cool!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

My 3 EE cross chicks and the new ones from today!


----------



## wynedot55

those fuzzybutts are to cute.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

They are 26 cornishXes that DH ordered.


----------



## wynedot55

did you give DH chick fever.or does he want to eat chicken this winter.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I told him to order 15. He ordered 25? He likes having our own meat. Didn't argue about the pigs either.


----------



## wynedot55

will  25 be enough to get yall through the winter.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

There's those 25, a couple extra roos from the ones I hatched and some older hens. It's more than I had last year. Plus, we will have the pigs this year that we didn't have last year.


----------



## wynedot55

yall will be eating good this winter.


----------



## Thewife

Ok, quick question here!
I might have accidently flooded out a nest awhile back.
I threw the eggs in the incubator, didn't bother candling them.
Now they are talking to me, should I quit rolling them?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

If they are talking to you then yes, quit turning them.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> If they are talking to you then yes, quit turning them.


Thanks Kitty!
I have no idea when she started setting, didn't even know she was there!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are talking to you then yes, quit turning them.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kitty!
> I have no idea when she started setting, didn't even know she was there!
Click to expand...

You're welcome. 

With them talking to you, I'd expect hatching within the next day or two.


----------



## Thewife

Red dog beat me to the shed door this morning! She could here the 5 babies talking and moving around the incubator!
She wants to get them so bad, but knows she can't, so she just shakes and drools all over the place!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Red dog beat me to the shed door this morning! She could here the 5 babies talking and moving around the incubator!
> She wants to get them so bad, but knows she can't, so she just shakes and drools all over the place!


Congratulations!


----------



## wynedot55

congrats


----------



## Thewife

Thank you!

No. 6 is out!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

And pics?


----------



## amysflock

My chicks are three-weeks old today, and all 19 have survived so far...I'm thinking I'm about out of the woods! Their quarters are cramped, though..they're in a 2x2x4' box, which was ample until I upgraded to a 5 gallon waterer last weekend while we were camping. I think it's time to clean out the coop in the barn, sterilize it and put in fresh shavings, and move my babes. (One of the yellow/white ones was running around the room today, out of the brooder...must have had quite the luck getting out with the entire top covered except for two little irregular spots between the corner of the walls, the cover and the top of the circular brooder light cover!!!







Everyone this morning. What do you think of the one in the very front with no feathers down his/her neck? It's like that on both sides, and was even when it was just hatched.






Close up...Teeny (the one we helped out of the egg, the last to hatch) is in the center. It's head is still only the height of everyone else's backs, but it's still plugging along! I hold it every day.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

They look great! And yes, it looks like it's time for a move. 

On the one without neck feathers, is there neked neck in the background somewhere? Or showgirl? Otherwise, I have no idea.


----------



## wynedot55

those chickies sure are growing good.


----------



## amysflock

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> They look great! And yes, it looks like it's time for a move.
> 
> On the one without neck feathers, is there neked neck in the background somewhere? Or showgirl? Otherwise, I have no idea.


I don't know...what's a showgirl? My hens were all feed store babies - Red Sex Link, Black Sex Link and Easter Eggers, and the rooster was, I think, a pure Black Australorp (right thewife?). The chick has some gray down there, but not much, and had a pretty sparse patch on the shoulders as a downy chick, too.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm not to familar with the showgirls either. I have just seen them over at BYC. But, with those breeds, I would say no there isn't any.


----------



## Thewife

They look good Amy!
Their daddy is out of my feed store "should be pure" Black Australorps!

I need to make up a new place for my babies. Everytime I open their cage, they come a running and fall out!
It's driving Red dog and Bernie nut's


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Updated pics of my crew.

I have them all together now except the two white roos from the first hatch. Those two intimidate the little ones so I have fenced them separate, at least for now until the little ones get used to being turned out with all the rest.











Today was the first day the younger ones were outside. They have had access to it for a couple days but, wouldn't go out so, I put them out. Here is a couple pics tonight on one debating.

Should I?





Maybe not!


----------



## wynedot55

your chicks sure are growing good.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> your chicks sure are growing good.


They should be at the rate they are eating!


----------



## wynedot55

yes they do love tobe lil piggies when it comes to feed.


----------



## amysflock

Kitty, do the chicks utilize the roost you have set up at this age? Mine seem very happy in their new digs (7'x6') but I took out the old roost (a fir branch) as it was always a little floppy and I plan to make something sturdier. I thought I didn't need to worry about that for awhile...but maybe they would rather roost now than sleep together on the shavings. What do you think?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Some of the older ones use the roost. I would put the roost in and then they can use it/or not depending on what they want. I don't expect the cornish cross ones will ever use it. They already are so plump!


----------



## Imissmygirls

I"m celebrating! 
One of my hen's is finally broody!!
I gave Cleo's Friend a dozen marked eggs this morning. We shall see how she does as a broody. I chose mostly the eggs from Goldilocks because she consistently produces big green eggs. The blues from Cleo's Friend and Spreckles are smaller in size. 
I am just a little miffed that she isn't a week earlier so my Texas Grands could see hatching chicks during their visit. We will have to settle for candling.

But I really want a Welsummer hen.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Congratulations! I can't seem to get a broody, I jealous!
 for a good hatch and remember the pics.


----------



## laughingllama75

Wish we lived closer. I have 7 broodies right now.  I would let you HAVE one, just to stop me from having to take her off an empty nest. Though, I did get some showgirl and silkie eggs today at a swap.....  
21 days and counting.


----------



## Imissmygirls

WOW, SEVEN broodies! What do you do? What breeds are broody for you?
 I only have 4 EE hens. We put a dozen golf balls in one nest about a month ago. I don't know if that helped to trigger this or not, but it's worth a try, Kitty. The hens did lay in with the golf balls now and then, but not consistently.
as for pics... sigh. I haven't figured out this new MAC yet. For as techy as I have to be at work, I get frustrated at home.  Maybe it's because I live with a techy and he just zoom zoom zoomz.

I also caught one of the 5 leghorn roosters that HAVE to go VERY soon. They are too annoying. They are about 12 weeks old but not much but skin and bones. I CraigsListed them as a freebie and the only response I got smelled like cockfighting, so I ignored it
What's more useless than a leghorn rooster?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We had a leghorn rooster. He was one of the original ones that the lady that ordered the chicks didn't pick up. He was good eating! 

Mine are laying, just not going broody. 

Hopefully, next year I will have a broody. I'm eyeing up a silkie pullet the neighbor hatched--at least we're hoping it's a pullet. I need to get different pics and get them up on BYC.


----------



## laughingllama75

the broodies I have are cochin bantams......mottled, 2 black, a black frizzle and buff. then, one of my production reds became broody. YES, a production red. I only have 2 of them, so I could have big eggs. I think she went mental, with all the broodies around her so she decided to join in. Problem is, she was the one laying 2 eggs a day. darnit! I also have a silkie broody too.
Lucky me. the only one sitting on eggs is the frizzle and now the buff with the showgirl eggs.


----------



## jhm47

Hens cannot possibly lay two eggs a day.  It is a physical impossibility.


----------



## laughingllama75

Well, I hate to disagree with you, BUT....I only have 2 large chickens (both proction red birds). I get 3 eggs a day, and IF I DONT, I get one double yolker. EVERY TIME. it has happened since they started laying, since about march.


----------



## Imissmygirls

MReit wants cochin banties. She ordered some this spring and they now free range, but have been decimated by their local fox population. So she has 3 hens and 2 roosters left. She is talking about more after they move the chicken coop closer to the house. No use feeding foxes!

Kitty, my son tried eating a year old leghorn and found it super tough. We are still debating grilling these 5 this SAturday during his brother's wedding picnic.  It may depend upon whether I have time to *prepare* the birds.


----------



## jojo@rolling acres farm

Yes, hens can lay twice in a 24 hour period. We had  RIR hen that did this for several weeks - and then went back to only once a day.


----------



## amysflock

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> the broodies I have are cochin bantams......mottled, 2 black, a black frizzle and buff. then, one of my production reds became broody. YES, a production red. I only have 2 of them, so I could have big eggs. I think she went mental, with all the broodies around her so she decided to join in. Problem is, she was the one laying 2 eggs a day. darnit! I also have a silkie broody too.
> Lucky me. the only one sitting on eggs is the frizzle and now the buff with the showgirl eggs.


LL, what is a showgirl? Breed? Strain? What do they look like?


----------



## laughingllama75

amysflock said:
			
		

> laughingllama75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the broodies I have are cochin bantams......mottled, 2 black, a black frizzle and buff. then, one of my production reds became broody. YES, a production red. I only have 2 of them, so I could have big eggs. I think she went mental, with all the broodies around her so she decided to join in. Problem is, she was the one laying 2 eggs a day. darnit! I also have a silkie broody too.
> Lucky me. the only one sitting on eggs is the frizzle and now the buff with the showgirl eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> LL, what is a showgirl? Breed? Strain? What do they look like?
Click to expand...

Oh boy...you asked the magic question. OBVIOUSLY you have not seen my other threads on the (mostly over at BYC). Your gonna be sorry you asked. 
A showgirl is a variety of silkie, with a naked neck. originally, a silkie was crossed with a turken. Now, they are a variety of silkie.


----------



## laughingllama75

What? Did I scare everyone off with the pics of my little buzzards?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> What? Did I scare everyone off with the pics of my little buzzards?


No, I'm here. They are cute in their own way but, sorry, I'm just not all that crazy for them. Of course, that means, I won't be pestering you for them either. They are safe!


----------



## Imissmygirls

I'd have to agree with Kitty, I like my birds fully feathered. MReit did have a frizzle that was a bit interesting. Apparently the fox had it for dinner the other day.
I am trying to get an urge for a silkie, but it just isn't happening. I guess I am a fuddyduddy when it comes to chickens.
Now... a welsummer... I want those dark red eggs!


----------



## Thewife

I like the showgirls!

I told a friend about them awhile back and she has been pestering me ever since to find her some! I really believe her Hubby would shoot me if I found her some!

I have a frizzle cross roo, I am really debating on keeping! He's just plain cool! But, I would have to keep a hen for him!
Then she would go broody, then I would have more tiny egg laying broodies, then...................................................................


----------



## laughingllama75

OH. I see how it is. Your all just a bunch of haters.  Except Thewife. 
FINE 

     

ETA, I would have taken comments, good or bad. I know they are not for everyone....I have hairless chinese crested dogs, so I have thick skin!


----------



## Imissmygirls

LOL, my niece has Chinese Crested dogs too.   Mine... is 100 lbs, black and so much thick wavy hair you can stuff a pillow when you clip
And she doesn't yap

Different strokes for different folks! Viva la nonconformity!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I cleaned the chick coop yesterday. They would stand at the door and look in but, they wouldn't go in. They were chicken chicks..er...scardy chicks. 






Here is the one that is going to be my new roo.





And one of the pullets-I'm keeping her.


----------



## m.holloway

ok I needed a lift and that funny looking chick did the trick. I have to say I really do like their hair do. I look like that after I done feeding all the funny farm farm.  They really are cute. I love their there color.  Ok joking aside. Do chickens get nervess around loud noise??? All of you know that I have the grandkids. And I also have my new chicks too. I have them in the game on one side of the room. They are blocked off from the kids. But can still here them. Anyway I thought at first that they were chirpping because they where to crowded in one cage. So I seprated them in different cages. But they seem to be still chirpping alot. Also I found one chick pecked, so she got a cages, Then yesterday after I got back from shopping, I saw another one pecked. I don't know if she'll make it. And by this afternoon I have 6 cages with chicks set up. So I didn't let the kids play in there today and they settled down alot. including the chripping. Did I really cause my chicks to have a nervess brake down . I feel awful my self. Not to realize what was happening!!!! If I keep the kids out will they get back to normal?????? Farmer kitty, I like your coop it looks good.


----------



## Thewife

Did your chicken chickens ever go in?

I like poofy cheeks!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The poofy cheeks are the EEs. 

Yes, they went back in. Their food and water are in there and those cornish cross are not going to go to long without food. It did take over an hour though.

Mare, If they seemed upset by the kids, then yes, keep the kids out. It maybe just a case of unusual noises.


----------



## Imissmygirls

Nice EE rooster there, Kitty.
My black EE broody is due this Saturday. We shall see what we get out of 10 eggs- all from our chickens. I don't hear any peeping yet! I think I will wait til Friday to enclose her nestbox to keep chicks in. She is nesting 3 ft high in a double size nest box so she should have plenty opf room. I just want to enclose it till the hatch is finished then will move the whole group to an adjacent coop.

On a bright note, since we disposed of the 5 leghorn roosters, we have had no more cases of egg-eating!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> Nice EE rooster there, Kitty.
> My black EE broody is due this Saturday. We shall see what we get out of 10 eggs- all from our chickens. I don't hear any peeping yet! I think I will wait til Friday to enclose her nestbox to keep chicks in. She is nesting 3 ft high in a double size nest box so she should have plenty opf room. I just want to enclose it till the hatch is finished then will move the whole group to an adjacent coop.
> 
> On a bright note, since we disposed of the 5 leghorn roosters, we have had no more cases of egg-eating!!


Thank you.

Good luck and remember the pics!

Good news on the no egg eating! I have a 2 year old hen that has started egg eating. She won't be doing it for much longer though. She's going to be packed into jars for future use.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I traded one of my extra roos for one of my neighbor's (sassy) extra silkie/EE pullets.  None of mine seem to want to go broody and I don't have very good luck with the bator so, I decided to try this little gal. 







I know the lightening isn't the greatest so the quality of the pic is lacking but, you can see her.


----------



## laughingllama75

She is pretty.......do I see blue? I hope she is a good hn for you.With silkie in her, you cant  go wrong.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> She is pretty.......do I see blue? I hope she is a good hn for you.With silkie in her, you cant  go wrong.


Yes, I'm told she is blue. Funny, I can't get blue heifer calves but, a blue silkie was no problem! 

I know there's no guarantee that she will go broody and set for me but, with being half silkie there should be a good chance. I'm not expecting her to lay much so that won't be a big deal.


----------



## Imissmygirls

We used a nest of golf balls as encouragement. Who knows if it worked, but I do have a broody!  Took about a month tho. You might give it a try


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> We used a nest of golf balls as encouragement. Who knows if it worked, but I do have a broody!  Took about a month tho. You might give it a try


It's getting to late here. I don't want to have chicks going into the winter.


----------



## amysflock

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> What? Did I scare everyone off with the pics of my little buzzards?


I forgot to check back for an answer on my question until now...the photos made me laugh out loud! I don't think they'd be my kind of breed, but gads, that topknot! HOW FUNNY!!!


----------



## laughingllama75

Glad I could amuse you.


----------

